# اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك



## crazy_girl (19 يونيو 2007)

اصبح لكل امر في الانسان دلالاته مثل لون العينين ولون الشعر وطول القامة ومقاس القدم ونوع الصوت .... 

والآن نرى ان عدد الاحرف في اسم الانسان لها دلالة على شخصيته... 


اقرأ وقرر لوحدك.. هل هذا مطابق للحقيقة!!! 


اذا كان اسمك يتكون من ؟؟ 

ثلاثة حروف: 
رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن اخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب 


أربعة حروف: 
يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 


خمسة حروف:
قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا 


ستة حروف:
عنيــــــــد و محب للأخرين 


سبعة حروف:
قوي الشخصيه متكامل .. حاد النظره 


ثمانية أو تسعة حروف:
غامض بمعنى الكلمة .. لا تعرف شعوره الداخلي​


----------



## lovebjw (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*

بصى هو انا مش معترض على الموضوع بس هى الفكرة ان الواحد مش بيختار اسمه دا اولا 
وثانيا الاوصاف اللى انتى قالها ممكن تنطبق على اكثر من حد عشان كدة صعب اوى ان احنا نقول او نجزم ان الكلام دا صح 
بس طبعا تسلم ايديكى على الموضوع وربنا يبارككى ويعوض تعب محبتيكى


----------



## kamer14 (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*

ثمانية أو تسعة حروف:
غامض بمعنى الكلمة .. لا تعرف شعوره الداخلي 

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



lovebjw قال:


> بصى هو انا مش معترض على الموضوع بس هى الفكرة ان الواحد مش بيختار اسمه دا اولا
> وثانيا الاوصاف اللى انتى قالها ممكن تنطبق على اكثر من حد عشان كدة صعب اوى ان احنا نقول او نجزم ان الكلام دا صح
> بس طبعا تسلم ايديكى على الموضوع وربنا يبارككى ويعوض تعب محبتيكى



*ميرسي بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك
يالاف انا بجد بحب تعليقاتك ونقدك الجميل وانا رايي من رايك ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوضك:scenic:*


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



kamer14 قال:


> ثمانية أو تسعة حروف:
> غامض بمعنى الكلمة .. لا تعرف شعوره الداخلي
> 
> :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يابت يافيرو صح يامامى انا خايفة منك يابت ياغامضة انتى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## emy (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*




> أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره


 
​_مرسى خالص يا بطه على موضوعك العسل ده_​


----------



## MARINSE (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



> أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره




thanx


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*




> أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره



يصعب السيطرة علية : :new2:

مخلص فى حبة : :smil12:

زويق فى اختيارة : :yahoo:​


----------



## LOLA012 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*


أربعة حروف: 
يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 
هههههههههههه 
ميرسى ليكى يا كريزى وربنا معاكى يا مرمورة ​


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



LOLA012 قال:


> أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره
> هههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى يا كريزى وربنا معاكى يا مرمورة ​



*متصدقيش يابنتى الكلام ده
كله كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ارووجة (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



> أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره



:smil12:

ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



ارووجة قال:


> :smil12:
> 
> ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل



*العفو ياقمر
ياريتى تكونى استمتعتى*


----------



## K A T Y (9 أغسطس 2007)

*حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

أقر وقرر لوحدك.. هل هذا مطابق للحقيقة!!! 
إذا كان إسمك يتكون من ؟؟​ 
ثلاثة حروف: :heart:
رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب ​ 
أربعة حروف: :36_3_18:
يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره ​ 
خمسة حروف: :t36:
قوي الشخصية لكنه حنون جداً ​ 
ستة حروف: :36_3_16:
عنيــد و محب للأخرين ​ 
سبعة حروف: :50_50:
قوي الشخصيه متكامل .. حاد النظره ​ 
ثمانية أو تسعة حروف: :t3:
غامض بمعنى الكلمة .. لا تعرف شعوره الداخلي ​


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

بتعرفي يا  Katy  انو بعد ما قريت اللي كتبتيه صرت احسب عدد احرف اسماء الأشخاص الذين اعرفهم جيدا وطبعاً اسمي ، والى حد ما الكلام صحيح

مشاركة لذيذة


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

فعلا كلامك صح ومرسي خالص علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## K A T Y (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

_ميرسي لمروركم_


----------



## gigi angel (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

ستة حروف: 
عنيــد و محب للأخرين 


مرسىىىىىىى يا katy
عللى الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## micheal_jesus (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

*شكرا على السماح لى بالمشاركة :
انا شايف ان تحديد شخصية الانسان دة موضوع مهم جدا لانة على اساة اقدر اشوف اذا كان من الممكن ان يكون الشخص دة يكون صديقى او لا 
اما اذا اتكلمت عن نفسى فمش هقدر اوصف صح 
لكن انا شخص طيب حنون  مهذب دة على حسب زى ما اقرب الناس لية بتقول​**صديقكم الجديد مـــــــــــايـــــــــكـــــــل​*


----------



## monlove (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

موضوع هايل
شكرا لتعبك فية


----------



## koka_jesus (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

هاااااى كاتى بجد شكرا انا سعيدة بجد انى ماكو والموضوع جميل اوى بجد انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دية

صديقتكم الجديدة   كوكا


----------



## fullaty (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

هاى كاتى ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده وفعلا فى حاجات منه صح


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



germen قال:


> ستة حروف:
> عنيــد و محب للأخرين
> 
> 
> ...


 
_*ميرسي يا جيرمين علي مرورك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



micheal_jesus قال:


> *شكرا على السماح لى بالمشاركة :​*
> *انا شايف ان تحديد شخصية الانسان دة موضوع مهم جدا لانة على اساة اقدر اشوف اذا كان من الممكن ان يكون الشخص دة يكون صديقى او لا *
> *اما اذا اتكلمت عن نفسى فمش هقدر اوصف صح *
> 
> ...


 

*اهلا بيك يا مايكل*

*وكلامك صح لازم نفهم الشخصية اللي قدامنا علشان نعرف ازاي نتعامل معاها*

*ربنا يباركك ويحرسك*​


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



monlove قال:


> موضوع هايل
> شكرا لتعبك فية


 
_*ميرسي يا مون علي مرورك الجميل*_​


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



koka_jesus قال:


> هاااااى كاتى بجد شكرا انا سعيدة بجد انى ماكو والموضوع جميل اوى بجد انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دية
> 
> صديقتكم الجديدة كوكا



_*اهلا بيكي كوكا في المنتدي*_

_*واحنا مبسوطين اكتر انك تكوني معانا*_

_*وعايزين نشوف مشاركاتك دايما*_

_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## K A T Y (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> هاى كاتى ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده وفعلا فى حاجات منه صح


 
_*ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## robert_nfs (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

جمييييييييل اوى الموضوع ده .. انا لسه جديد فى المنتدى ده و مش عارف ازاى اعمل مواضيع جديده .. بيقولى انو غير مسموح ليه .. ياريت لو حد يساعدنى او يفهمنى بليييز .. شكرا .. سلام


----------



## veansea (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

صح يا كاتى عندك حق انا اسمى من سته حروف 
انا فعلا عنيده جدا 
وبحب اتعرف على الناس كلها ومخسرش صحبيه حد خالص


----------



## الملك العقرب (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

مرسي يا كاتي بجد صح  انا 5 حروف مش بس كدا و اصدقائي كمان طلع الكلام منتبق عليهم


----------



## K A T Y (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

_*ميرسي لمروركم الجميل*_

_*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*_​


----------



## دروب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

شكرا عالموضوع الحلو هذا والرب يبارك حياتك
:smile01


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*




> أربعة حروف: :36_3_18:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره


 
فعلا ده انا ههههههه

ابقي قوليلنا انتي كام يا كركر :t33:


----------



## larra (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

ثلاثة حروف: :heart:
رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب

طيب الحمد لله

شكراً ليكي يا قمر


----------



## G E O R G E (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

انا اربعة ومبسوط على كدة


----------



## mazra3 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

*ثلاثة حروف: :heart:
رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب​*
*
Sam

شكرا على الموضوع​ *


----------



## safsofeh (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

_*:2:*_:new4:


----------



## safsofeh (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

*اسمي من اربع حروف الكلام مطابق تماما لشخصيتي شكراااااااااا كتيييييير*


----------



## العجايبي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



K A T Y قال:


> أقر وقرر لوحدك.. هل هذا مطابق للحقيقة!!!
> إذا كان إسمك يتكون من ؟؟​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K A T Y (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

*ميرسي جدا علي مروركم الجميل*​


----------



## sondos_m2006 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

شكرا على الموضوع والحمدلله انى طلعت كده


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*

تصدقى كلامك صح يا كيرزى جيرل
انا ست حروف
ووووووفعلا عنيدة وبحب الاخرين 
اااايه يابنتى السحر ده 
هههههههههههه


----------



## لولو86 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

ثلاثة حروف: :heart:
رومنسي و ذكي .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه و جميل الملامح و جذاب 

*مشكوره على تعبك
تقبلي مروري
__________​*


----------



## مارسيليانا (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

حلو لذيذ  يا كاتى 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## K A T Y (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

*ميرسي قوي لمروركم*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*




> خمسة حروف: :t36:
> قوي الشخصية لكنه حنون جداً




:dntknw:​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
غلط غلط غلط


----------



## K A T Y (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



ميرنا قال:


> :dntknw:​


 
_*:t31:ميرنا هنا مش معقول مش مصدقة عنيا :t31:*_​ 

_*وان ميرنا بس ما كنتش حنينة مين هايكون*_​ 
_*ربنا معاكي وياريت نشوفك *_​


----------



## K A T Y (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

*ميرسي يا يويو علي مرورك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

عزيزتى كاتى
تصدقى ان كلامك صح عدد حرف اسمى اربعة انا فعلايصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

الأخت الحبيبة كاتى
++++ سامحينى ، فهذا الإسلوب فى التفكير ، يخدم أغراض الشيطان ، لأنه يغيــِّـب العقل ، ويضع أحكاماً مسبقة على الأشخاص .
+++ وسامحينى ، فإنه من أسليب التفكير الخرافى ، لأنه مبنى على خرافات ، فما هى الصلة بين تسمية الآباء لشخص ما ، بإسم ما ، وبين تركيبته العقلية و النفسية والروحية ، التى تتحكم فى سلوكياته ؟؟؟
+++ وقديماً ، كانوا يتندرون ، بالذى إسمه : "" الطويل  "" ، وهو قصير جداً ، ومن التى  إسمها : "رفيعه هانم "، وتزن طناً .
+++++فلا نضع هذه الخرافات فى حساباتنا ، لئلا نفسد أذهاننا ، فيصطادنا الشيطان بها .
++++++++ و بصراحة ، معذرة عن الصراحة !!!!!!


----------



## emy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*




> أربعة حروف: :36_3_18:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره
> 
> خمسة حروف: :t36:
> قوي الشخصية لكنه حنون جداً



_مرسى يا كاتى خالص _
_بس بصراحه مش عارفه انجليش ولا عربى انتى تقصدى _
_لانى معايا تفرق هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## rosemary84 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*



> أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في إختياره


فعلا انا مجنونة بس شوية غيرة مش كتير وحلوة قوى مخلص  ميرسى ليك ربنا يعوضك


----------



## rosemary84 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

::





> بتعرفي يا Katy انو بعد ما قريت اللي كتبتيه صرت احسب عدد احرف اسماء الأشخاص الذين اعرفهم جيدا


بس داه انتى كده تتجننى:dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حروف اسمك تدل علي شخصيتك*

الموضوع لا نتفق عليه مسيحيا و روحيا, لذلك يغلق و ينتهي هنا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## crazy_girl (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*

هههههههههههه
اى خدعة يامرمر
تؤمري ياسكر
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*

*أربعة حروف: 
يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 

ميرسى يا قمر
عشن اسمى الحقيقى اربعة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



> خمسة حروف:
> قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا


دي انا قوية الشخصية جدا:yahoo:
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



crazy_girl قال:


> خمسة حروف:
> قوي الشخصيـــة لكنه حنون جدا
> 
> 
> ​




ميرسي كتييييييييييييير


----------



## crazy_girl (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



جيلان قال:


> *أربعة حروف:
> يصعب السيطره عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> عشن اسمى الحقيقى اربعة*



ميرسي ياجيلان ياسكر لمشاركتك الحلوة نورتى الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> دي انا قوية الشخصية جدا:yahoo:
> ههههههههههههه​



ههههههههه
مبروك يانيفين:smile02
نورتى الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك*



NaNo0o0o قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييييييييير



العفو نورتى الموضوع:smil6:


----------



## مارينا مسعود (26 أبريل 2008)

*** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

ان كان اسمك يتكون من : 


ثلاثة حروف : رومنسي وذكي.. غيور لاكن اخلاق عالية جميل الملامح جذاب 


اربعة حروف:يصعب السيطرة عليه.. مخلص في حبه.. ذويق في اختياره 


خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيــــــــــــــة لاكنه حنون جداا 


ستة حرووف: عنيد ومحب للاخرين 


سبعة حرووف :قوي الشخصية ..متكامل..حاد النظره.


----------



## htm.800 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

اسمى اربع حروف 

اشكرك ميارينا مسعود


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*هههههههههه
الله عليكى يا مرمر 
موضوع حلو
وانا يا ستى اسمى اربع حروف
ومن ناحية مخلص فى حبة فا دى صححححححح اووووى​*


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

اه  صح  

مانتى  مش  دريه  الراجال   بيتعرفووو  من   الاكل  حرام


----------



## spider boy (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

انا اسمى خمس حروف 
شكرا يا مارينا​


----------



## yousteka (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

شكرا يا مارينا

انا اسمي من7حروف


----------



## yousteka (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

شكرا يا مارينا

انا اسمي من7حروف


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*



ستة حرووف: عنيد ومحب للاخرين​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده انااااااااااا 

هيييييييييييييييييي

هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا مرمورة على الموضوع *​


----------



## ارووجة (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

ميرسي عالموضوع  اختي
بس هنقله للقسم المناسب
ربنا معاكي


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

هههههههههههههههه

طيب انا اعمل اية انا 8 حروف


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***



> اربعة حروف:يصعب السيطرة عليه.. مخلص في حبه.. ذويق في اختياره
> 
> 
> خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيــــــــــــــة لاكنه حنون جداا



انا احيانا يتكتب اربعة واحيانا يتكتب خمسة
ههههههههههه

عموما الاتنين حلوين
موضوع حلوووو


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

اربعة حروف:يصعب السيطرة عليه.. مخلص في حبه.. ذويق في اختياره 

تصدقى مظبوط يا مارينا هههههههه ........ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## جيلان (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*


			اربعة حروف:يصعب السيطرة عليه.. مخلص في حبه.. ذويق في اختياره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده  اناااا:smil12:
اسمى الحقيقى يعنى
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*



			اربعة حروف:يصعب السيطرة عليه.. مخلص في حبه.. ذويق في اختياره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وده انا شكرا ليكى​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

انا اسمى خمس حروف 
شكرا يا مارينا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

ميرسى يا مارينا انا خمس حروف
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس.. (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

فكره جميله ولكن انا مش لاقى حاجه فى الحروف 
لان عدد حروف اسمى مكون من 8 احرف
ا ن ط و ن ي و س 

انطونيوس جرجس


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مايو 2009)

* احسب عدد حروف اسمك وأقرا شخصيتك...




3أحرف : رومانسي وذكي وغيور  ، أخلاقه عاليه  ، وجميل الملامح ، وجذاب..




4 أحرف : يصعب السيطره عليه  ، ومخلص في حبه  ، ولديه ذوق في الأختيار....




5 أحرف : قوي الشخصيه لكنه حنون جدا".....




6 أحرف : عنيد ومحب للآخرين ...




7 أحرف : قوي الشخصيه  ، وحاد النظر ...




8 أو 9 أحرف : غامض ولا يعرف شعوره الداخلي*​
*
يالا بقى كل واحد يقول شخصيته  ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وياريت الاسم بالمرة :t30:​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 مايو 2009)

5 أحرف : قوي الشخصيه لكنه حنون جدا".....​موضوع اكثر من رااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## god love 2011 (11 مايو 2009)

*    5 أحرف : قوي الشخصيه لكنه حنون جدا".....
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررر
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دابما​ ​*


----------



## gigi angel (11 مايو 2009)

6 أحرف : عنيد ومحب للآخرين ...


مرسى كتير على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2009)

*5 أحرف : قوي الشخصيه لكنه حنون جدا".....
*
*موضوع رااااااااائع يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مايو 2009)

> 4 أحرف : يصعب السيطره عليه ، ومخلص في حبه ، ولديه ذوق في الأختيار....




مع ان الكلام صح بس مش بقتنع بالكلام ده

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2009)

5حروف 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

4


> أحرف : يصعب السيطره عليه ، ومخلص في حبه ، ولديه ذوق في الأختيار....



شكرا خاطى ونادم
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا ملكة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا سيمون
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا جيجى
ورتى حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا روكا
نورتى اختى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

اهو بنتسلى يا مينا
ميرسى ليك
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسى يا وليم
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## monmooon (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*@@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

ـ* اصبح لكل امر في الانسان دلالاته مثل لون العينين ولون الشعر و طول القامه ومقاس القدم ونوع الصوت ولان نرى أن عدد الاحرف في اسم الانسان لها دلاله علي شخصيته !!!

أقرأ وقرر لوحدك  .. هل هذا مطابق للحقيقه ؟!!!!
إذا كان اسمك يتكون من ؟؟
ـ ثلاث حروف  : 
رومانسي  وذكى  .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه وجميل الملامح وجذاب  .
ـ اربعه حروف : 
يصعب السيطرة عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره 
ـ خمس حروف  : 
قوة الشخصيه لكنه حنون  جداً .
ـ سته حروف :
عنيد ومحب للاخرين .. 
ـ سبع حروف :
قوى الشخصيه متكامل .. حاد النظرة ..
ثمانيه  او تسعه حروف :
غامض بمعنى الكلمه .. لا تعرف شعورة الداخلي  ..​*​


----------



## ارووجة (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



> ـ اربعه حروف :
> يصعب السيطرة عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره


 
مممم
ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## monmooon (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



ارووجة قال:


> مممم
> ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو



*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتير لمرورك الجميل يااروووجه ياقمرة 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

أنا إسمي مكون من ثلاثة أحرف
شكرا كثير ليك


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

شكرا ليكى 
بس برضه مش شرط​


----------



## monmooon (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



صوت الرب قال:


> أنا إسمي مكون من ثلاثة أحرف
> شكرا كثير ليك



*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monmooon (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> بس برضه مش شرط​




*اكيد يا بيشووووو مش شرط 
بس دى محاولات من ناس انها توصل لشخصيتك من حروف اسمك 
بس ياعم لو ماعجبكش ماتزعلش نفسك خالص
هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا بيشوو*​


----------



## monmooon (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

*اسفه ياجوجو انا غلط في الاسم بأمنه غصب عنى 
ربنا يباركك ياجميل​*


----------



## dodoz (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

*ـ سته حروف :
عنيد ومحب للاخرين .. *
*ميرسى لييييكى *
*موضوع جميييييييييل *
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



> ـ خمس حروف :
> قوة الشخصيه لكنه حنون جداً


عندى شك فى الكلمة دى ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى موضوع لذيذ
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



> ـ خمس حروف :
> قوة الشخصيه لكنه حنون جداً .



*موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

*.
ـ اربعه حروف : 
يصعب السيطرة عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره
*
شكرا للموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح  معك


----------



## monmooon (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



dodoz قال:


> *ـ سته حروف :
> عنيد ومحب للاخرين .. *
> *ميرسى لييييكى *
> *موضوع جميييييييييل *
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​



_*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتتير لمرورك الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## monmooon (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عندى شك فى الكلمة دى ههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا حبيبتى موضوع لذيذ
> ربنا معاكى​



*هههههههه
اصلاً حنيتك واضحه في كلامك ياقمرررررررر
ربنا يباركك نورتى الموضوع *​


----------



## monmooon (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتير لمرورك الجميل ده ياقمر
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## monmooon (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



كليمو قال:


> *.
> ـ اربعه حروف :
> يصعب السيطرة عليه .. ومخلص في حبه .. ذويق في اختياره
> *
> ...



*مرسيي كتتتتتتتتير كليمو لمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك*​


----------



## ana-semon (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*

ـ سته حروف :
عنيد ومحب للاخرين .. ​
انا فعلا كده
ميرسي يا منمن 
موضوع حلو اوي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: @@@عدد حروف اسمك وشخصيتك @@@*



monmooon قال:


> ـ*[center
> ـ ثلاث حروف  :
> رومانسي  وذكى  .. غيور لكن أخلاقه عاليه وجميل الملامح وجذاب  .
> ..*​[/b][/center]


وميرسى جدا على الموضوع على فكره انا رومانسيه فعلا وغيوره جدا جدا بس بغير على اللى بحبهم كتير


----------



## romyo (5 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

طب الموضوع ده ينطبق على اسمى فى المنتدى ولا اييييييييييه؟
ههههههههههههههههه

بس جديد وجامد​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***



> خمسة حروف: قوي الشخصيــــــــــــــة لاكنه حنون جداا



صح جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*مافيش اعداد تانيه الاخر 7 والى اكتر يعمل ايه ههههههههههه
ثانكس مارينا​*


----------



## salib 2010 (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*سلام ونعمة اختنا مارينا مش عارف هية عدد حروف الاسم تدل على شخصية الانسان وطباعة مش عارف هوة فية حد عمل دراسة هههههههههههه على العموم انا تبع شركة 4 هههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

حلو الموضوع  وطريف...
الرب يبارك حضرتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

انا اسمى من 4 حروف 
حلو اوى الموضوع مارينا 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*شكراااااااااا يا مارينا

كلام معقول وقريب*


----------



## princess samir (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

شكرا جداً أنا اسمى من خمس حروف ومن جهة قوية الشخصية فانا يعنى لكن أحياناً بتنازل عن شخصيتى علشان مازعلش حد و لكن باحاول أن أرضى الرب فقط


----------



## اسامه فاروق نجي (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*ولد اليوم المسيح علو له التسبيح  اهتفوا بصوت المديح ولد اليوم المسيح*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*شكرا مارينا

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​*​


----------



## imanrani (7 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

انااسمي من تلاتة حروف و بنطبق علية الصفات اللي ذكرتيها
شكرا موضوعك رائع تسلمي يا عسولة


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*ميرسى يا مارينا
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

ستة حرووف: عنيد ومحب للاخرين 
ميرسى يامرمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ** اعرف شخصيتك من عدد حروف اسمك:***

*تم الدمج
ويغلق​*


----------



## Mason (30 مارس 2010)

*أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*

*أختبار سهل وبسيط *
*لا يحتاج لورقة ولا قلم *
*يلا ادخل وقولنا عدد حروف اسمك .....*

كل واحد يجرب الاختبار ليتعرف على شخصيته اكثر واكثر سواء شباب او بنات........ تذكر ان تعد حروف اسمك دون ان تخطئ وإلا اخترت شخصية اخرى.. ​ 


- اذا كان الاسم من ثلاثه احرف :انت شخص قوي ​ 



- اذا كان الاسم من اربعه احرف: انت يصعب السيطرة عليك ومخلص في حبك الى الابد وهذا يدل ان قلبك كبير وابيض مثل الثلج. ​ 



- اذا كان الاسم من خمسه احرف: انت ضعيف الشخصية يعني على نياتك!! وتحاول اخفاء ذلك واظهار قوتك وعندك ميزة انك تحب الكل ولا تفرق بين احد. ​ 



- اذا كان الاسم من سته احرف: فانت شخص عنيد راسك يابس ويجب ان نتقي شرك. ​ 



- اذا كان الاسم من سبعة احرف: فانت قوي الشخصية متكامل يعني تقدر تفرض رايك بدون مشاكل. ​ 



- اذا كان الاسم من ثمانية احرف: فانت غامض بمعنى الكلمة لا يفهمك احد. ​ 

*أتمنى ان الاختبار يعجبكم*
*ومنتظرة مشاركتم *
:010104~171:​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*

*شكرا للموضوع الرااائع

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



> اذا كان الاسم من اربعه احرف: انت يصعب السيطرة عليك ومخلص في حبك الى الابد وهذا يدل ان قلبك كبير وابيض مثل الثلج.


تصدق تقريبا الكلام دة صح هههههه
مع انى مش بصدق خالص الحاجات دى
انا اسمى بالعربى حروف هههه ولااقصدك انجليزى


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*

*موضوع جميل
بس هو الاسم بالعربي ولا الانجليزي
وافرض ان الاسم من حرفين هيكون اية وضعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## نغم (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> - اذا كان الاسم من ثلاثه احرف :انت شخص قوي ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​



هو صح تنطبق على هذه الصفة لكن فقط هذه لاغير :thnk0001:​


----------



## Mason (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الرااائع*
> 
> *الرب يبارككم*


 


*شكرا لمرورك الأروع *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



grges monir قال:


> تصدق تقريبا الكلام دة صح هههههه





grges monir قال:


> مع انى مش بصدق خالص الحاجات دى
> انا اسمى بالعربى حروف هههه ولااقصدك انجليزى


 



*ميرسى لمرورك ومشاركتك*
*بس الحجات دى مش دجل ولا شعوزة علشان تصدقها او متصدقهاش*
*دى نقدر نسميها توقعات مش اكتر **واحياناً بتكون صح *
*واعتقد انة الاسم العربى هو المقصود*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل*
> *بس هو الاسم بالعربي ولا الانجليزي*
> *وافرض ان الاسم من حرفين هيكون اية وضعة*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل *
*وبالنسبة للأسم اعتقد انة بالعربى*
*وعلى م اعتقد ايضا لايوجد أسم مكون من حرفين*
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



نغم قال:


> هو صح تنطبق على هذه الصفة لكن فقط هذه لاغير :thnk0001:[/center]


 

*شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*

- اذا كان الاسم من سبعة احرف:  فانت قوي الشخصية متكامل يعني تقدر تفرض رايك بدون مشاكل.


ميررررررررسى
​


----------



## دعاء لله (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*

تسلمى على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## Mason (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> - اذا كان الاسم من سبعة احرف: فانت قوي الشخصية متكامل يعني تقدر تفرض رايك بدون مشاكل.​
> 
> 
> ميررررررررسى​


 


*العفووووووووو ريموندا*
*وميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة ياقمر*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Mason (1 أبريل 2010)

*رد: أختبار سهل ادخل وشوف بنفسك*



دعاء لله قال:


> تسلمى على موضوعك الرائع


 

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

